# Seeking remote northern italy cabin/house



## alanandmariel (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm an American raised Italian Citizen with expat wife. 

Looking for something isolated so as to get cheaper rent, very small is ok, 30 minutes from stores is ok, want to keep altitude below 300 meters, forested area a plus. 

We are a married couple that works on screenplays and plays music and want to not worry about making noise or hearing it, don't mind long trips to buy food. Hopefull within about 3 hours of Milan or other major city. 

Hoping to find rent under 600 euros. 

Thanks


----------



## alanandmariel (Sep 16, 2017)

I got 83 views, thanks, it seems maybe my price is too low as no one had any ideas, so what if I upped it to 750 euros per month?

I'm guessing there have to be unused cottages where no one is living that someone would 750euros passive income for. 

Married non-smoker just want to write undisturbed with wife.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Ha! I don't think it was likely the price, more likely it's jst no one that has viewed has a place suitable. I'm guessing you have looked at rental sites?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alanandmariel said:


> I got 83 views, thanks, it seems maybe my price is too low as no one had any ideas, so what if I upped it to 750 euros per month?
> 
> I'm guessing there have to be unused cottages where no one is living that someone would 750euros passive income for.
> 
> Married non-smoker just want to write undisturbed with wife.


:welcome:

You probably haven't had any offers because this is a discussion forum, rather than a property search forum. In fact the advertising of property is against the rules.


Hopefully someone in Italy can suggest some online resources for you


----------



## jljarvis (Sep 26, 2016)

Wondered if you have found anything yet, may be able to help


----------

